# Waterboyz surf camp



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Camp size is limited per week! Must be at least 8 years old and a good swimmer! Anyone bringing their own surfboard must have a leash. If you don't have a surfboard we will provide you with one. As we can not guarantee rideable surf every day, our teaching format is subject to change. Alternative programs such as paddle races, movies, Indoboarding, skateboarding or games will be substituted if a flat spell occurs. Please bring sandals, towels, water, snacks, & sunscreen. 

I will, be instructing, along with 2 of my coworkers, all of us are lifegaurd and CPR certified.

we need a few more kids to sign up for each week, the age range is going to be from 8 years old to around 16, but anyone can sign up...


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

what sound like fun!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Am I too old?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JoeZ (6/2/2008)*Am I too old?


 I was about to post the same thing!!!! LOL!!I have been stuck on the basicsfor the past few YEARS - lol!


----------

